
Ask HN: Website design builder - rocgf
The website trend nowadays seems to be multiple horizontal sections, starting with a large photo as a header and continuing with various sections like &quot;Who we are&quot;, &quot;3 easy steps&quot;, &quot;Pricing&quot; etc. The only example I can think of is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pagerduty.com, but basically pretty much every website that&#x27;s presentation-focused looks like this.<p>I am absolutely convinced that I saw a tool on HN (one of the &quot;Show HN&quot;s) that would allow you to easily create such a website&#x2F;template. You could interactively add rows and, for each one, you could specify what type its content should be: 3 icons, 2 icons, two tabs, whatever. It looked pretty neat and I could really use it right now. I think I spotted it around 1-2 months ago.<p>Can anyone remember what that was, please?
======
anngrant
When it came to building my own website, I was surfing the web in search of an
ideal solution for me. And I was lucky to discover this article -
[http://www.beautifullife.info/web-design/10-best-
ecommerce-b...](http://www.beautifullife.info/web-design/10-best-ecommerce-
builders/) . I personally opted for Bigcommerce as a constructing tool for my
online store. It perfectly met my needs.

------
philiphodgen
[http://launchaco.com](http://launchaco.com) possibly?

Edit:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13126228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13126228)

~~~
rocgf
Precisely! Thanks a bunch!

